# Not yet diagnosed



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello . my problem started with problems swallowing. it felt like i choked when i tried to swallow. and this was much more worse when eating something dry.

then some days later i lost my appetite.

then my stools started floating and i lost 10 kgs wich made me suspect pancreatic cancer (this really made me more physical ill and mentally ill) i thought i was going to die, i sometimes still do to a point.

following months with ct and 3 mri. nothing found all bloodwork was fine,

in november 15 2012 i had a endoscopic ultrasound. wich came back normal.

and i had my last mri not long ago wich also came back normal.

my doctor says its nothing. i am so tired from this im having problems thinking of what to write here so im sorry for bad typing.

this seems like a big nightmare to me, every day i wake up confused and not beeing the me i used to be. always feel unrested.

every activity seems to big for me.

my most prevailant symptoms right now are:

Cramps in stomach, followed by either extreme smelly chemical like gas that burns your nose or loose stools

back pain upper left and right/ribcage and middle spine.). sometimes triggered by neck movement.

burping.

Feeling tired. resting is not satisfying. i dont feel relaxed. (i was very hyperactive before) but now i seem to have lost my spark.

loose stools that either break up easily or come out broken, and in large amount like lots of small cat stools. mostly light brown.

and sometimes i have a stool that seems formed and normal colord, but at the end it turns loose and light brown in the same stool-

like a gradient from dark to light.

i have seen a bit of mucus whenever my stool is formed.

theres always some threads /small mucus like straws in stool on toilet paper when wiping and always loose stool on paper even i stool is formed.

i can not drink liquor any more cause i get upset stomach, but beer is fine, just i get early satiety from this.

ive also develop a food aversion to some foods like tacos and some other foods.( i just dont feel like eating it anymore.)

theres probably more but i cant remember right now. anyone else like this?

could i have ibs or just cfs?


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

and also i had lack of defecation,. but now it comes suddenly and cant hold in being loose or formed

and i find that sometimes when i fart i get a bit of diarhea in my boxer shorts.

my stool has from day 1 had the same distinct sweetish like smell.

and sometimes it all floats and sometimes one chunk sinks and another chunk floats.

plus stomach noises .specially in night and morning

even today i still fear it is pancreatic cancer,

is this normal in ibs?


----------



## jonfaber (Apr 14, 2013)

good morning--im not an expert and i just joined this group but have been following it and reading about IBS for years. you had many tests and medical professionals say you are fine.. sometimes that is not true but you had real tests. it sounds like you have some mental issues and there is a connection between anxiety and the gut. I picked up on it when you thought you had pancreatic cancer. you could be suffering from more of a hypochondriac type situation which is making you uneasy and nervous and anxious causing gastric issues.. IBS is when you either have diareah or constipation or both without out other major issues and it is triggered by certain foods etc you can have gas but it is uusually not "chemical smelling" there could be mucous.. i would continue to see the advice of medical pros but also look into speaking with someone about your mental state of being in all due respect if you get yourself calmed down you might feel better.. trying yoga, excersise riding a bike or just walking just some thoughts


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

ok. i still have symptoms when iam calm. i took vival for a period and it only helped my freaking out cause of possible pancreatic cancer. i do have alternating diarrhea and constipation. (could go once a week) but it was still kinda loose. what is most prominent is that i feel tired to easily. and the loss of appetite.-the same feeling those too actually.



jonfaber said:


> good morning--im not an expert and i just joined this group but have been following it and reading about IBS for years. you had many tests and medical professionals say you are fine.. sometimes that is not true but you had real tests. it sounds like you have some mental issues and there is a connection between anxiety and the gut. I picked up on it when you thought you had pancreatic cancer. you could be suffering from more of a hypochondriac type situation which is making you uneasy and nervous and anxious causing gastric issues.. IBS is when you either have diareah or constipation or both without out other major issues and it is triggered by certain foods etc you can have gas but it is uusually not "chemical smelling" there could be mucous.. i would continue to see the advice of medical pros but also look into speaking with someone about your mental state of being in all due respect if you get yourself calmed down you might feel better.. trying yoga, excersise riding a bike or just walking just some thoughts


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

i went into a state where i thought i was going to die,. and i was ready for it. and when doctors did not find anything i did not react with joy or any feelings at all. cause the symptoms were still there.

my doctor did say that i might have ibs and he has given up on me.

i have been hypocondriak before, but then it all settled when i went to the doctor and took a bloodtest, this time its different,

cause my symptoms have lasted for 6 months now

im seeing a schrink. but he only helps my fear of dying from cancer.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depending on the criteria used, you need 6 months to 12 months of symptoms before they should call it IBS.

IBS is not an acute illness that should be all over with in 3-4 weeks with everything back to normal.

6 months of symptoms is not just true of cancer and all other symptoms always go away quickly. There are lots of chronic illnesses and usually a minimum of months of regular symptoms (for IBS it usually is either 6 weeks over the course of 6 months or 12 weeks of symptoms over the previous 12 months.

So the expectation if it is IBS is that you will have at least 6 months to a year of symptoms. Usually IBS from a GI infection tends to fade (if it is going to fade) in the 2-5 year range.

So I don't understand why you think that since you have had symptoms for 6 months it cannot possibly be IBS and must be something else. You are really just getting to where the research says you should start thinking it is IBS, rather than thinking it has gone on way too long to be IBS.

If the doctor refuses to see if any of the medications for IBS could help you then you need to find a new doctor. You may also want to find one that could help you see if things you do not need a prescription for may be helpful. Or if you are willing to try diet, supplements and all that on your own you could see if something will ease the symptoms.


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

thank you for your answer.

so basically what your are saying is i could have ibs?









ive beein trying to self diagnose my self to a point i almost got crazy. cause i really wanted to find answers.

i just didnt think ibs could make one feel so sick


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm saying you have had symptoms long enough you would put IBS on the table as a possible diagnosis.

Sounded like you thought if you had symptoms for 6 months that would be the time to take IBS off the table and start looking for something else to be wrong.

IBS can go into remission, but usually takes longer than 6 months.


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

ok no i just ment that because what jondaber wrote. that it could be cause of anxiety, ive had the symptoms for 6 months if it was due too anxiety one would think it would have sorted it self out.


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

i also have Tourettes and ocd. so ive been trying to find a possible link. the thing i thought of was since i jerk my neck so hard sometimes maybe the vagus nerve was damaged, but that is according to the doctor not possible


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are things that damage the vagus nerve, but I don't think you can do it with a head jerk. Also the vagus nerve controls a lot of things so you'd have a lot of symptoms that would indicated something other than "just" IBS was going on.

Anxiety can trigger IBS, but doesn't cause the initial damage, so some people do have fewer IBS symptoms when the anxiety calms down, but it may not go completely away.


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

I have an appointment at a new hospital for second opinion 30 april . but i do not have any hopes of them finding anything .

i was member of a pancreatic cancer forum until recently, this forum kinda feels better


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

the depression i cant seem to get out of is not helping either nothing makes me happy anymore, not even hearing from the doctor you do not have cancer


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

so i have eaten pretty good the last week and in the weekend. still i managed to loose 1 kg. how is that possible ive basically been sitting in the sofa all week.

i pass A LOT of gas AND BELCHING every 10 minute or so and lot of stomach rumbling/creaking.

it creaked so loud one night i woke up mustard colorod stool. am i not digesting anymore? or what

theres no reason keep going to the doctor cause he does not know to do anymore and i actually feel sorry for him cause he does anything in his power!

just read the symptoms section and appetite loss , weightloss and fatigue is not typical ibs symtomps, more chrons or ulcerative colitis

ive been getting prednisolone to see if it makes me better and possibly it beeing ulcerative or chrons but it does not help.

and then theres gerd wich it cant be. cause i no not get acid in my throat. so that means it must be pancreatic cancer case closed


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if your blood tests are normal and you aren't passing bloody diarrhea I would go with making sure you have been tested for celiac rather than Crohn's or UC.

Predinsone, on the black market? It is a dangerous drug at best, and it may make you feel elated and really well for awhile because it does that to anyone.

Did you add up the number of calories you ate and compared to how much you need to maintain weight. It can be hard to know just from how much you think you ate.

All perfectly digested stool in any normal person starts out mustard colored (unless you have green bile rather than yellow bile and then it starts out green). If it goes through the colon faster than it turns brown (and NO digestion of yours is happening in the colon, you are done with it by then) then it comes out closer to the original color.


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

no i got it from my doctor for allergies. but it doesnt make me feel well at all ,been fatigued for months before starting using that, been using it for 4 days

ive been tested for everything.


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

ive started burping a lot more since taking it,but may just be something i make my self believe


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

the only pain that i can realy feel as pain rather than all the cramping and the dull back aches is he back ache i get when sitting on my computer, it kinda burns/tired back feeling) in upper right and throug sides and chest, and if i move just a little i can feel it more severe kinda deep situated in one point in stomach, more to middle

and one time i felt in when my neck was in aqward position


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

I have developed some balance issues along with the fatigue/apetite loss lately . i find it that when someone gives me something in one hand, i almost roll over due to bad balance. and i cant focus.

this also happend at work when i was sitting crouched and the muscles couldtn take it so i rolled over


----------



## Dr. Dani (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Gunnar,

Just reading your posts, and if you have had all the tests to rule out other things besides IBS that can mimick it and have been given a diagnosis of IBS by your doctor (ie. not just self diagnosis) then some of the belching and stomach upset could be from IBS. However, because of your other medical conditions, your case is quite complicated, and the best way to help you with all of these symptoms that are causing you suffereing is to try to to find a doc in your area, in Norway who specializes in Integrative Medicine, here's the website of the American Board of Integrative Holistic Medicine here, which explains more about what integrative medicine docs do, and if you show your doctor he or she may be able to help you locate one near you in Norway: http://www.abihm.org/about-us

I know many European countries are way ahead of North America in this field, so this option may be available there, to look at the whole picture and help coordinate care with your specialists doctors.

Trouble with balance is not a symptom of IBS and this should definitely be looked into by your doctor, espeically if it's a new symptom. This can be a side effect of a medication, a vasovagal reaction, or more rarely, a more serious problem with your heart or blood vessels that needs to be investigated by your doctor.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gunnar I agree with all of the above.... but I had a thought.. have you tried a good probiotic for your stomach issues? Maybe your gut bacterial balance is out of whack and a probiotic can restore a healthful balance.Not sure which ones you have available there. But you could ask a pharmacist for a recommendation for a good one.

Also without doubt.. if you get your depression treated you *will* begin to feel better. So make sure your Doctors know how you are feeling. It may mean some talk therapy and/or medication.


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for your answer Dr Dani, i will look into this, the most latest is i have a innflammation in my back wich comes and goes.

my stomach issues are still there but it seems to rest a bit more. still have random cramps but not as often and painful.

However my legs are so weak , i mean i went bicycling up hill and after 5 minutes my thighs gave up on me and was all gello and useless! i was so explosive in my training before but my legs/or back just feels so weak.

and i feel more inbalanced after bycycling because of this.

i also feel more dizzy after spinning around with my kids etc. like really really dizzy. til a point i get nausea.

the other symptom ive had for a long time is i get blood rushes to my head like a pressure. when i get up from sleeping or sitting.

and sometimes when i stretch my arms up when im tired i almost faint! and ive had smaller episodes of "fog" in vision and almost fainting specially at big supermarkets etc

my doctor once suggested he measure my bloodpressure 24 /7 to see any rise or fall . but i refused this, maybe it wasnt a bad idea


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah ive tried probiotics! we have a lot of them in norway, specially in a drink called Biola (yogurt from drinkin)

you can actually see the biotics making patterns on the glass after drinking this!


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

i cant order more doctor appointments as i feel im only bothering them. he cant help me more he has told. but im having a conversation with my doctor at the hospital in not long. so ill talk to him about the issues


----------



## sanju (May 11, 2013)

hi gunnar,I read all of your posts & some of them were similar to mine,but nowadays i am much better.try two things,

first avoid gluten foods(prepared from wheat flour) totally.seceond start taking aloevera juice two times a day which is

wonderful remedy for ibs suffererers.i have been using this for the past two months & good huge relief.

you may start yoga(IBS specific yoga, lots of videos are available on google,learn them).

good luck.


----------



## matiin (May 13, 2013)

Hi all, i have the same problem with Gunnar, mushy- jelly like loose stool (yellow-brown in colour) sometimes float, and after a while will sink. This happens until now.. and it's been 6 months now. I have a non-stop continous burping for 4 years now. due to dyspepsia... had a few occasion of black tarry stool.. but was told that it could be due to dyspepsia. I also have a bruise mark on my stomach which i discovered recently (3 months ago) and when i pass stool, i can feel the pain on it and the skin on it felt itchy. After passing stool, i felt tired. very tired... to the point that i could not walk. i also have gas and abdominal pain since i had dyspepsia. i was shaky that night (4 years ago).. blood test normal.. upper GI confirmed me that my esophagus was inflammed (dyspepsia) due to acid reflux. i always have a sour stomach... which is why i have this... cos im always nervous naturally, though i tried to relax. there's something in my body cause me to be like that. spasms in all the GI both upper and lower. do you think this is also an undiagnosed IBS?? does ibs cause the stool to be jelly-like and loose and stick to the bowl. painful at times. im also lost weight.. but maybe due to my unwillingness to eat much because im scared. so i think i have two problems here... 1) dyspepsia... which i took omeprazole... and the side effects could be diarrhea and bowel problems... which i have now... im 27 years of age... im going to take a blood test for kidney function and liver function tomorrow.. hope all goes well. when i went online.. i became more scared...same like gunnar.. can't sleep listening to my bowel movement and some abdominal back.. which also caused me back pain as well.. up to the neck.


----------



## GunnarG (Apr 13, 2013)

well im here for the same reason as you so i dont know, all i know is my fatigue is getting worse. the doctors call my pain psychosomatic pain , LOL that is ridiculous.

my stomach is noisy as shit and cramps are so bad and they tell me its psychosomatic.

i also get random heatflush in arms and chest, but i think this is from prednisone.

im not as jolly and happy and full of energy as i used to be, may be due to my depression as well. i figure out if im just depressed or fatigued, but when ive been depressed before it has come to and end quickly, but this seems more of a physical thing, affecting

my psyche as well


----------

